# Ankiel?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone else see the former pitcher phenom knock in 3 home runs in the past two games? He also made a killer catch in right. I hope he can keep it up. His collapse in the playoffs was very difficult to watch...and I'm not a Cards fan.

Cardinals 6, Dodgers 1

ST. LOUIS (AP) -- Rick Ankiel homered twice and drove in three runs, the latest power display by the former pitcher, and the St. Louis Cardinals beat the Los Angeles Dodgers 6-1 on Saturday.

Ankiel, who scored three times, hit the first pitch he saw in the first and seventh innings to right field, giving him three home runs since he was called up from Triple-A Memphis on Thursday. He also singled and scored in a three-run third to help the Cardinals win for the third time in four games.

After an embarrassing bout of wildness and an arm injury, the one-time phenom scrapped his pitching career during spring training in 2005. He capped his first game back in the majors -- as an outfielder -- with a three-run homer against San Diego on Thursday.

The home crowd gave Ankiel a standing ovation and demanded a curtain call -- as they did Thursday -- after his first home run against the Dodgers. The second one was met with the usual applause, but the right fielder got another standing ovation as he jogged off the field after making two strong defensive plays in the eighth.

Braden Looper (10-9) outpitched Derek Lowe, giving up four hits in six innings to earn his third victory in four starts. The four hits were the fewest he's allowed in a game since giving up four on July 2 against Arizona.

He allowed a single and a double to start the fifth but stranded Nomar Garciaparra and Andre Ethier, who had two doubles, by retiring the next three batters. The Dodgers' only run came with two outs in the sixth. James Loney singled and Luis Gonzalez drove him in with a double to right-center.

The Cardinals took advantage of two errors by Rafael Furcal in the third. Adam Kennedy reached on the shortstop's first miscue to open the inning and scored when Furcal misplayed Albert Pujols' grounder. Jim Edmonds followed Pujols with a two-run single to score Aaron Miles and Ankiel.

Lowe (8-11) dropped his fifth consecutive decision and has not won since June 22 against Tampa Bay. He lasted six innings, giving up five runs -- three earned -- and seven hits.

Game notes
It was Ankiel's first multihomer game. ... Furcal's errors gave him 17 for the season, most among National League shortstops. ... Edmonds finished 2-for-4 with a double and has two or more hits in five of his past eight games. ... Matt Kemp stole a home run from Edmonds in the seventh, jumping at the 400-foot mark in center field and reaching above the wall to deny Edmonds his first home run since June 9. ... Pujols reached on what originally was called an infield hit in the fifth inning before the umpiring crew met and ruled the ball hit his body before he left the batter's box. He grounded out on the next pitch.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

it goes to show how this guy is so mentaly tough, he basically had a mental meltdown as a pitcher and he battled his way back to become an outfielder and that takes some alot between the ears. its also a tip of my hat to the cardinals for sticking with this guy through the bad times, its a truley great story


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You will see this one on Disney in a couple years. This is a great story. I am cheering for him. Hope he keeps it up. Especially with all that has gone on with Vick, NBA Ref, PacMan, Tank, and Bonds this year this truley shows that there is some good left in professional sports.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> You will see this one on Disney in a couple years. This is a great story. I am cheering for him. Hope he keeps it up. Especially with all that has gone on with Vick, NBA Ref, PacMan, Tank, and Bonds this year this truley shows that there is some good left in professional sports.


 :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am a big fan of his. I cannot believe how talented of a ball player he is (pitching/fielding/hitting). I know it won't ever happen, and could mess with him menatally..........but could you imagine if the Cards are in a long extra inning game and need an extra arm for an inning!?!?!??!? It would be cool to see him take the ball.

I know it won't happen, but if Jose Canseco can pitch an inning or two, Ankiel could certainly give it another shot! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Remmi: Very nice avatar!!! Smart, Smart man you are.  
:beer: :beer: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------

